# Time off work- 18 month old - new T1 diagnosis



## Lspr15 (Sep 21, 2022)

Good morning all
My 18 month old was diagnosed with T1DM last week. He is currently well and only on 3-4 x daily novorapid as he is honeymooning. Funding for a pump has been applied for and he has a Dexcom for CGM. He’s a picky eater and snacker so it’s quite stressful.

I’m already getting pressure from work to return, childcare is provided by grandparents and I’ve barely got my head around the diagnosis sinking in, let alone training my parents! I’m from a medical background so maybe people are assuming it isn’t a big deal to me, but I feel like the rug has been swept from under me. 

Just wondering what people did about work? Is it ok to take a lot of time off and do GPs give lines for this? 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Inka (Sep 21, 2022)

You should be entitled to parental/care leave @Lspr15 Have you thought about how long off you might need? Have the paed team made a suggestion of timings, especially with regard to training your parents?

Welcome to the forum, btw, and sorry you’ve had to join us. You might already have it, but there’s a great book about Type 1: 

Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas

Ask any questions you want here. Nothing is too trivial. Although everything seems very hard now, it does gradually get easier.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 21, 2022)

We’re both freelance and I work very part time from home so I don’t have a clear answer for you. It was weeks though before life had any normality for me (my husband was back full time and travelling within a week). It will depend how much the grandparents feel able to deal with everything though. Your team should be able to include them in all training so they’re involved  from the beginning. 

It will depend on the sort of job you do and how flexible they can be. If you can be interruptible on the phone then you could go back sooner than if the grandparents need to be fully responsible all the time you’re at work. 

It will take time for you to adjust and your mental health is important so you can ask your GP for a fit to work note on that basis. I don’t think you would get one based on being a carer.

Your clinic contact will move to every 3 months after the first few months but to begin with you’ll have weekly, then fortnightly, then monthly appointments. Plus extra for the pump once that’s approved. So it will be a few months before things settle down. It’s worth letting work know that. 

DLA kicks in at 3 months and I think you would get the higher rate (my kid was 8 when diagnosed and we get medium rate) which may help you plan long term. 

So short answer is it depends. And the longer answer is it depends on how flexible your work can be.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 21, 2022)

You only get higher rate DLA care component if you're providing care day * and* night, so it would depend how much you're needing to check on your little one overnight whether you get that or medium rate. 

But I agree that if you don't feel able to return to work and you're running out of carer/parental leave then your GP can sign you off via a Fit note with stress if you need that


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 22, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @Lspr15 
I am glad that you have found us, but sorry that you have needed to.

I can’t advise regarding time off work, but I can reassure you that things will get easier.  There is so much to learn so quickly and then things become part of your ‘new normal’.  It is very understandable to be concerned about the impact on the carers and it will take time to enable them to take on board all that you are doing now.  Do talk to your hospital team and ask their advice.  They are there for you as well as for your child.

The book by Ragnar Hanas that @Inka has suggested is excellent.  It is regularly updated so do get the latest version, as the tech that is available to us has changed so much in the last few years.

Keep in touch, ask any questions that arise and let us know how you get on.


----------

